# First post - Smoked Tilapia



## steve66 (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks to all those who posted about smoking tilapia, I think I can call it a success. They were brined with brown suger, salt, black pepper, onion powder, garlic for 3 hours. Then in Smoked them in my MES 30 with a AMNPS with A-maze-n Apple pellets on their Q-MATZ at 225 for a bit, but reduced to 210 as they were cooking a bit fast. All in all just over an hour. Gotta get a better thermometer. My Target cheapo wireless one is about 10 degrees off. They were pretty good in the thicker portions but maybe a touch too much smoke. Wife and son liked them though. Thanks again for all the posts. They helped a bunch


----------



## steve66 (Jun 26, 2017)

20170626_193406.jpg



__ steve66
__ Jun 26, 2017


















20170626_193345.jpg



__ steve66
__ Jun 26, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 27, 2017)

They look delicious!

They also make great smoked fish dip!

Al


----------



## steve66 (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks Al i appreciate the complements. I have leftovers so I guess the fish dip needs to happen.[emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------



## berrya (Jul 7, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> They look delicious!
> 
> They also make great smoked fish dip!
> 
> Al


What is the fish dip recipe?


----------

